# Newbie homemade ammo trap



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Threw this together this morning to catch my ammo seems to be working great so far 

Jim - jhm757


----------



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice ! I spent the money and bought one since I don’t have the materials here at home to make one


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

That will work ! Nice job!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

That will do the job nicely.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Well done


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

K.I.S.M.F. Looks like a good set up to me.


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

I like it. I think I’ll be making something similar pretty soon. I’ve been experimenting with homemade catch boxes and it always ends up being that simple works. I’m sure I’ve wasted plenty of time making things that don’t work as well as what you have there. It’s a good set up.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome setup!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I like it .... a Sho Nuff catch box !!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I have been thinking about an old refrigerator or dishwasher. I have a corner of the yard where it would fit, and I could paint it up to match the surroundings.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice looking catch box  those things sure save money on ammo which means more to spend on slingshot frames :rofl:


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> Nice looking catch box  those things sure save money on ammo which means more to spend on slingshot frames :rofl:


Yup! Maybe a half hour of time, some scraps of Red Oak from the woodshop, an old storage bin, 3 old t-shirts, some paracord, and clothes pins and it works great!


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

That can't possibly work. Way too simple. No way.

Crap, why didn't I think of that?

Mark


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice effective setup


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Dope


----------

